# work



## cordob

Could you please tell me how to say "Right now, I'm working" in Turkish? Many thanks!


----------



## mighty_atlas

cordob said:


> Could you please tell me how to say "Right now, I'm working" in Turkish? Many thanks!


 
Hello.

You can either say : " Şu an, çalışmaktayım " 

or

" Şu an, çalışıyorum " .


----------



## vega3131

mighty_atlas said:


> You can either say : " Şu an, çalışmaktayım " or " Şu an, çalışıyorum " .


I found the the form "çalışıyorum in my notes ( I am a beginner), but couldn't find "çalışmaktayım", so, to transfer the structure to my language, I tried to disaggregate it. I think it might be rendered by çalışmak+ta+y+ım, that is infinitive+locative+euphonic+ /to be/, which might be rendered as " I am at work ". 
Is it correct?


----------



## mighty_atlas

vega3131 said:


> I found the the form "çalışıyorum in my notes ( I am a beginner), but couldn't find "çalışmaktayım", so, to transfer the structure to my language, I tried to disaggregate it. I think it might be rendered by çalışmak+ta+y+ım, that is infinitive+locative+euphonic+ /to be/, which might be rendered as " I am at work ".
> Is it correct?


 
Hello.

I will disintegrate in a different way:

Çalış + mak + ta + y + ım ---> work + ( to work ) + ( at work ) + transitive + ( who : me )

I am sorry I just tried to explain in this way which is not so scientific ( correct in terminology ) .

I am at work is : " İşteyim ", or " Çalışıyorum " ---> which is the natural outcome of me being at work.


----------



## Volcano

*Right now, I'm working - Şu an çalışıyorum

Right now, I'm at work - Şu an işteyim*


----------



## saktas

*Şu an çalışıyorum.* (Best)
*Şu anda çalışıyorum.*

"Right now" is *"Hemen şimdi"*
"Now" is *"şimdi"*, *"şu an"*, *"şu anda"*


----------



## aniltem

*Şu anda çalışıyorum* bence en uygun olanı!


----------

